# Day 29, 2 neg tests, what shall i do?!



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi girls,
need some advice, those of u on daily messages will know me!  

My cycle is anything from 19-27 days, usually about 24/25 lately, I'm reasonably confident that i noted down my lmp date last month (a 24/25 day), so this would make me 28 days due yesterday.
I gave in and did a test (clearblue digital) last night and again this morning, both negative.  I had a couple of moments when i thought WW may be on her way, but so far, no sign.

I could just leave it and see what happens, but I haven't had a long cycle like this for years and my main concerns are that dh is getting over shingles at mo (can be dangerous i think) and that St Mary's told me that as soon as I fall pg I should be taking asprin as have clotting probs.  

I'm just getting over nasty flu, so have been sitting on my butt for the past week, drinking lots and resting, I wonder if this could have delayed things.

I haven't spoken to dh about it yet coz i don't want to worry him/get his hopes up.

I don't know what to do!!!!! I don't want to kick up a fuss, only to be on the train heading for Paddington and the WW turn up!  Are the digital tests reliable?  Is this not a pg but the beginning of the end of my fertility proper?
Please help!

luv 2 all, sam xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun i wish i had the answers for you!! i know with my first dd it took 10 days for a bfp to show!! our bodies have a mind of their own im afraid.     here's hoping for a bfp for you.


amanda xx


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi ya 

I'm not sure if this helps, but similar thing happend to me, and when i asked a work friend who is a midwife she said, that the levels of HSG needed to turn a test positive do not rise until at least two weeks after conceiving so it all depends on what day you ovulated.... and so you best bet is to wait a week and test again.... unfortunately mine was a BFN but I have got my fingers crossed for you   ...

Kath xx


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Af turned up today   

2 more negative tests so guess was just late, not another early m/c

life sucks xxxx


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

ah I'm sorry to hear that, believe me I know it is hard but try to not let it get you down for too long,


----------

